# Wheel hop issues



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Just noticed my 06 has wheel hop all the way through first gear. Is this normal? Do i have to put new springs in or new control arms to get rid of this problem cause i know its bad my car.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

It's a process. Springs, bushings, Harrop cover, better tires, one oversized axle all help in there own ways.

I wouldn't do bags as they're a band aid fix and make the rear skip around.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Wheel hop in any vehicle is caused by one thing alone: axle windup. Your axles want to spin one direction, while the diff/axle housing wants to spin the other way (simple physics).

Stop roasting your tires when you take off and the problem will go away all by itself. Maintaining traction on launch is everything. Feather the clutch & throttle a little more.

Any of the suggestions you'll hear to "fix" it are band-aids, not solutions. The only way you could truly fix it is if you were to attach the snout of the diff to the car, so it has more than just 2 places where it mounts to the rear cradle.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GuatoLT1 said:


> Just noticed my 06 has wheel hop all the way through first gear. Is this normal? Do i have to put new springs in or new control arms to get rid of this problem cause i know its bad my car.


We discussed wheel hop on here many times. You can find solutions by searching here and there is a sticky on top in the suspension and drivetrain section. Its a combination of many things, having IRS makes it worse, combind that with rubber bushings, under sprung, underdamped, two piece driveshaft, and CV harmonics. If you have wheel hop get out of it, you may break a driveshaft, CV, diff or stub axle.


----------

